# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Link in Benachrichtigungs-mail - Darstellung unkorrekt

## Hvielemi

Seit einiger Zeit wird in der Benachrichtigungs-mail der Link nicht mehr vollständig blau dargestellt,
sondern so dargestellt, dass beim Anklicken im neuen Fenster der Startbeitrag dargestellt wird, statt der letzte Beitrag.
Mühsames auf [letzte Seite] springen und runterscrollen um den letzten Beitrag zu sehen, ist die Folge.

Hier ein aktuelles Beispiel:



> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7613-Die-DNA-Analyse-ist-der-Gleason-Bestimmung-überlegen&goto=newpost


Das ist sowohl im Internet-Explorer so, als auch auf Firefox.
Kann das wieder so eingerichtet werden, dass auch "&goto=newpost" in den Link einbezogen wird?
Oder ist das wieder mal eine Macke meines Rechners?
Dank im Voraus

Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hvielemi,

wenn Du den Link, *so wie hier*, in ein zuvor markiertes Wort einbindest, passiert das nicht. Wenn es sich um einen Zeilenumbruch innerhalb der URL handelt, können manche Mail-Clients den Link nicht mehr vollständig darstellen! Deshalb mache ich es bei HTML-Mails auch wie oben beschrieben!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hvielemi,

ich nehme an, dass Du mit "Benachrichtigungsmail" den Fall meinst, dass Dir neue Beiträge per Mail zugestellt werden. Ich kann Deine Klage nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich diese Leistung für mein Konto nicht aktiviert habe. Nach meinem Verständnis wäre aber Dein Mail-Client, also Outlook oder Thunderbird, dafür zuständig, den Link als solchen zu erkennen und vollständig zu kennzeichnen.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Ralf, für die rasche Antwort.




> Hallo Hvielemi,
> 
> ich nehme an, dass Du mit "Benachrichtigungsmail" den Fall meinst, dass Dir neue Beiträge per Mail zugestellt werden.


Ja, die mein ich.
Und der Link für Heriberts Beitrag zu diesem Thema kam jetzt wieder wie gewohnt, blau bis zum letzten Zeichen:




> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7807-Link-in-Benachrichtigungs-mail-Darstellung-unkorrekt&goto=newpost


Entsprechend ging auch der letzte Beitrag (newpost) auf, wie gewünscht.


Wer immer das Problemchen gelöst hat: DANKE

Hvielemi

----------

